# Hydroponic tee box



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

This Florida golf course installed a prototype hydroponic tee box. Interesting concept, I wonder what the long-term assessment will be.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Forgot to post YouTube link

https://youtu.be/WOYDEK9lRA0


----------

